# tempo di compilazione

## _jd

quanto si prevede che stia il mio toshiba 2410 303 S, P4, 256 RAM, /dev/hda che usa udma5, a compilare Mozilla 1.4, e magari quando ho finito pure kde 3.1.4? senza tenere conto del tempo di download...per sapere se posso cominciare a leggere La mossa del Drago di Tom Clancy in pace per le prossime 24 ore...  :Very Happy: 

grazie

ciao

----------

## shev

Diciamo che se ci avessi detto invece di "P4" la frequenza di funzionamento dell'amichetto sarebbe stato più facile aiutarti (senza doverselo cercare su google  :Razz:  )

Cmq dipende da quante dipendenze si tirano dietro (mozilla potrebbe volere anche un jdk, librerie varie, etc). Dipende dalle flags che intendi usare, dipende da tante cose. Sicuramente per diverse ore potrai startene tranquillo a leggere, male che vada se finisce troppo presto fa partire pure openoffice 1.1  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Sicuramente si  :Smile:  buona lettura  :Cool: 

----------

## Alakhai

e poi se ti manca poco alla fine del libro però hai finito

puoi sempre fare 

emerge -uDp world

se hai installato linux da poco, dovrebbe aggiornarti poche cose  :Smile: 

quindi puoi finire il libro tranquillamente  :Smile: 

----------

## _jd

44 ore per KDE 3.1.4 (P4 1,7 Ghz), 7 ore per Mozilla, 8 ore koffice (solo questi componenti, download escluso), tra l'altro ora non mi pare sia una scheggia, mozilla si apre in 10 sec, le flags sono standard, -O3, -mcpu=pentium4, insomma quelle che ci sono nel make.conf di default

----------

## MyZelF

 *_jd wrote:*   

> 44 ore per KDE 3.1.4 (P4 1,7 Ghz), 7 ore per Mozilla

 

Mi sembrano veramente eccessivi in rapporto all'hardware utilizzato. Non è che hai qualche problema, tipo dma non attivato per il disco?

----------

## Gandalf98

Sono veramente troppe io AthlonXP 2000 256MB ram ho:

```
genlop -t mozilla kdebase kdelibs

 * net-www/mozilla

     Merged   at Wed Nov 12 10:55:52 2003    (mozilla-1.5)

       merge time: 1 hour, 9 minutes and 19 seconds.

 merged totally 1 time in 1 hour, 9 minutes and 19 seconds.

 * kde-base/kdebase

     Merged   at Mon Nov 10 10:48:58 2003    (kdebase-3.1.4)

       merge time: 2 hours, 28 minutes and 20 seconds.

     Merged   at Tue Nov 11 18:51:51 2003    (kdebase-3.1.4)

       merge time: 2 hours, 24 minutes and 21 seconds.

 merged totally 2 times in 6 hours and 2 minutes.

 average merge time: 2 hours and 61 minutes.

 * kde-base/kdelibs

     Merged   at Mon Nov 10 07:46:48 2003    (kdelibs-3.1.4)

       merge time: 1 hour, 35 minutes and 56 seconds.

     Merged   at Tue Nov 11 14:46:32 2003    (kdelibs-3.1.4)

       merge time: 1 hour, 39 minutes and 24 seconds.

 merged totally 2 times in 9 hours, 17 minutes and 20 seconds.

 average merge time: 4 hours, 38 minutes and 40 seconds.

```

Penso anche io a qualche problema con il dma o con lo swap!!

In fase di compilazione con 256MB di ram lo swap lo usa parecchio!!

Cià

----------

## _jd

dma attivato regolarmente, swap di 512Mb, ma controllavo con top e ne usava quasi niente, il processore era usato al 50%, il filesystem è ext3...ho notato che scaldava tanto ed essendo un notebook non è che ci si può fare molto...cmq per i 14 pacchetti di kde ( non solo kdelibs, ma tutto, da arts, fino a quanta...) facendo una media di 3 ore ciascuno non vado lontano dalle mie 43-44 ore, se la matematica non è un opinione...mi stupisce di più mozilla...che risulta proprio lento come già detto

----------

## Gandalf98

Installa genlop, così puoi fare un confronto diretto dei tempi!! tieni presente che io ho compilato con KDE avviato!!!

Tieni presente che ci sono anche pacchetti come 

kdetoys (9minuti) 

kdeutils (20minuti) 

kdeadmin (14minuti)

arts (9minuti)!!!!

Mi stupisce il fatto che il processore era utilizzato al 50%, io in fase di compilazione sono al 98-100%!! Non hai mica qualche opzione tipo speedstep, powernow o simili?

----------

## _jd

coscientemente non ho alcuna di queste opzioni attivate poi non so se da solo le attiva boh, cmq ritengo che la lentezza sia dovuta all'eccessivo riscaldamento, la ventola partiva ogni 5 min....trattasi di un notebook toshiba la cui gestione del power è un pò delicata, può essere che sia mal configurato acpi o che so io...boh

----------

## Gandalf98

C'è un thread simile nel forum internazionale!!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=106026

Cià

----------

## almafer

 *_jd wrote:*   

>  le flags sono standard, -O3, -mcpu=pentium4, insomma quelle che ci sono nel make.conf di default

 

non è che sono queste che non vanno bene? se non erro si consiglia di ottimizzare per pentium3

----------

## Gandalf98

era un bug di gcc3.2.1, con le versioni successive dovrebbero aver risolto il problema!!

Cià

----------

## Sparker

 :Cool: 

 * kde-base/kdebase

Merged   at Sun Nov  2 13:17:36 2003    (kdebase-3.1.4)

       merge time: 1 hour, 52 minutes and 43 seconds.

 * kde-base/kdelibs

     Merged   at Sun Nov  2 15:13:58 2003    (kdelibs-3.1.4)

       merge time: 1 hour, 38 minutes and 50 seconds.

Athlon Thunderbid 1400Mhz gcc 3.3.2 -O2  :Cool: 

(beh, niceness -20 e il pc non faceva altro...)

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Athlon Thunderbid 1400Mhz gcc 3.3.2 -O2 
> 
> (beh, niceness -20 e il pc non faceva altro...)

 

 Volevo ben vedere con niceness -20 fa fatica a scrivere da console!!!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Ho un 2410-303 ma non ho compilato quella roba lì  :Smile: 

Magari ti puoi regolare con qualcosa di simile che forse abbiamo entrambi...

```

 * net-www/mozilla-firebird

     Merged   at Wed Aug 20 22:07:37 2003    (mozilla-firebird-0.6.1)

       merge time: 2 hours, 56 minutes and 6 seconds.

```

```

 * x11-base/xfree

     Merged   at Fri Jul 25 15:55:12 2003    (xfree-4.3.0-r2)

       merge time: 1 hour, 15 minutes and 53 seconds.

```

-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe

Paolo

----------

## _jd

ciao Paolo, già che ci siamo, che hai la stessa macchina e visto che mi fido ciecamente essendo neofita gentoo, non è che mi posti le tue flags, per confronto, e more /proc/cpuinfo?...non vorrei avere qualcosa che mi blocca la cpu come accennato in uno dei reply sopra; l'hard disk penso che vada bene, con hdparm ho visto che le impostazioni sono in linea con altre standard. Ti sei abilitato nel kernel il Toshiba SMM e usi le toshiba-utils? Io no...forse è quello che mi fa scaldare il processsore eccessivamente..

P.S.: gentoolkit da dove lo scarico e che dipendenze ha?? Dovrei scaricare dall'ufficio dove non ho il mio portatile...quindi vorrei essere sicuro di scaricare tutto...trovo poco leggibile la nuova pagina del package database online su gentoo.org, meglio prima, si vedevano le dipendenze.

----------

## Gandalf98

Per verdere le dipendenze

```
emerge -pv gentoolkit
```

 comunque sono dei semplici script in python o bash! Non ci vuole nulla per installarli!

Già che ci sei fai anche

```
emerge genlop
```

è un analizzatore del file di log di emerge, grazie a lui puoi avere i tempi di compilazione ed altre cosette!!

Cià

----------

## paolo

 *_jd wrote:*   

> ciao Paolo, già che ci siamo, che hai la stessa macchina e visto che mi fido ciecamente essendo neofita gentoo, non è che mi posti le tue flags, per confronto, e more /proc/cpuinfo?...non vorrei avere qualcosa che mi blocca la cpu come accennato in uno dei reply sopra; l'hard disk penso che vada bene, con hdparm ho visto che le impostazioni sono in linea con altre standard. Ti sei abilitato nel kernel il Toshiba SMM e usi le toshiba-utils? Io no...forse è quello che mi fa scaldare il processsore eccessivamente..

 

Le CFLAGS le ho scritte sopra: "-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe"

Non mi ci sono sbattuto tanto per cercarne di migliori  :Smile: 

Questo è il cpuinfo:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 1.70GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1694.529

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm

bogomips        : 3381.65

```

Cos'è il toshiba smm?  :Smile: 

Nel kernel ho abilitato il "Toshiba laptop support" e "Toshiba Laptop Extras". Ma perchè queste info? Quanto tempo hai impiegato a compilare X?

Le toshiba utils non le uso perchè non mi funzionano. La ventolina parte comunque da sola appena vengono raggiunti i 50 gradi (se non erro).

Per altre info sono qui  :Wink: 

Paolo

----------

## _jd

io ho stepping 4 nelle cpuinfo...vorrà dire qualcosa??

----------

## Gandalf98

Gli stepping dovrebbero essere le revisioni del processore, fatte senza cambiare il nome del processore stesso (Pentium4)!

Quindi maggiore è lo stepping più recente è il processore!

Cià

----------

## _jd

non avendo a disposizione la mia gentoo non posso emergere; dall' ufficio da dove scarico gentoolkit? e magari anche le dipendenze che necessita (quali?)?

----------

## Gandalf98

Penso che l'unica maniera di scaricarlo sia tramite l'ebuild!! Sono pochi KB se hai gia portage ( :Laughing:  ) installato le dipendenze sono le stesse!!

Anche guardando nell'ebuild non c'è scritto da dove lo scarica!

Cià

----------

## paolo

Ho messo il Firebird nuovo... non mi chiedete come mai ma impiega molto meno a compilarsi!

```

 * net-www/mozilla-firebird

     Merged   at Wed Aug 20 22:07:37 2003    (mozilla-firebird-0.6.1)

       merge time: 2 hours, 56 minutes and 6 seconds.

     Merged   at Sat Nov 29 15:40:38 2003    (mozilla-firebird-0.7)

       merge time: 1 hour, 20 minutes and 46 seconds.

```

Ed è pure piu' carino!

Paolo

----------

## _jd

dunque...sul toshiba 2410 303S sto 30 minuti a ricompilare il kernel 2.4.23 ...mi pare un pò troppo...la cpu con autospeedstep lavora a 1700, con hdparm ho verificato performance standard dell'hard disk, il filesystem è ext3.....che il collo di bottiglia siano i 256 Mb di RAM?...in effetti swappa un pochino...giusto 40 Mb (o 4...no ricordo  :Embarassed:  )

cheddire??

ciao

----------

## nikolis

ciao ragazzi  :Smile: 

non voglio aprire nuova discussione, ma il mio pc (P4 3000  fsb800 con 1gb di ram ddr400) quanto tempo vuole per compilare l'ultimo kde?

----------

## shev

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi 
> 
> non voglio aprire nuova discussione, ma il mio pc (P4 3000  fsb800 con 1gb di ram ddr400) quanto tempo vuole per compilare l'ultimo kde?

 

Prima di tutto benvenuto  :Smile: 

Passando al tuo quesito, è molto difficile dire quanto tempo può impiegarci un pc a compilare un certo pacchetto, dipende da troppe variabili. Come detto e ripetuto in moltissimi topic non bisogna far altro che provare, pensare prima di sapere quanto ci si mette è solo un'illusione. Di certo ci metterai qualche ora, di più non si può sapere.

----------

## _jd

può essere dovuto al fatto che sul toshiba ho installato gentoo da CD ottimizzati per x86 e non per pentium 4 e che (non avendo il portatile in rete mannaggia)...non ho mai ricompilato il sistema da zero??

grazie

----------

## paolo

Non voglio dire una cavolata ma penso che il gcc compilato con -march=pentium4 sia piu' rapido di uno compilato come 386.

Prova a ricompilarlo.

Paolo

----------

## _jd

Paolo, scusa, che chipset hai abilitato nel kernel per la motherboard del toshiba 2410?...mi posteresti il tuo config se non ti è di disturbo?

grazie

ciao

----------

## d3vah

 *_jd wrote:*   

> può essere dovuto al fatto che sul toshiba ho installato gentoo da CD ottimizzati per x86 e non per pentium 4 e che (non avendo il portatile in rete mannaggia)...non ho mai ricompilato il sistema da zero??
> 
> grazie

 

Se parti dallo stage 1 è irrilevante cosa usi per il semplice fatto che cominci a compilare tutto da 0. Ha senso parlare di cd ottimizzati solo nel caso si parti dallo stage 2 o 3 o peggio ancora se si usano i pacchetti precompilati.

Quindi la domanda è: da dove sei partito   :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## _jd

stage 3 + GRP...è una gentoo offline come spiego nel post dal topic "chiarimenti"

in effetti hai sicuramente ragione tu se fossi partito com'è auspicabile da stage 1

grazie

----------

## d3vah

allora come vedi non hai affatto una macchina ottimizata quindi prima di perdere tempo a cercare possibili problematiche relative al tuo pc ti consiglio di partire da uno stage uno, sempre che riesci a raggiungere la rete in qualche modo.

----------

## _jd

A questo punto mi converrebbe ricompilare tutto invece di ripartire da stage 1 no?!?...cmq è un notebook offline...niente internet a casa e sul lavoro niente possibilità di attaccare il portatile...al max scaricare e metter un pò di sorgenti su una usb stick

----------

## d3vah

 *_jd wrote:*   

> A questo punto mi converrebbe ricompilare tutto invece di ripartire da stage 1 no?!?...cmq è un notebook offline...niente internet a casa e sul lavoro niente possibilità di attaccare il portatile...al max scaricare e metter un pò di sorgenti su una usb stick

 

Come fai a ricompilare tutto non essendo collegato a internet? come hai detto tu ti mancano i sorgenti ma con un usb stick mi sa che ci fai poco, a meno che non sia bello grosso   :Very Happy: 

dovreisti al max scaricarti le iso per p4 e masterizzarle, sempre se al lavoro ci sia un masterizzatore   :Confused: 

Penso che si ritorni al solito problema che volere gentoo senza una connesione a internet a portata di mano è sempre un pò un problema   :Confused: 

----------

## _jd

infatti...ogni tanto per quest'ultima osservazione mi viene voglia di tornare a slackware...ma dura un attimo   :Very Happy: 

grazie

----------

## d3vah

alla fine pure con la slack ti devi scaricare le iso no? quindi stiamo lì  :Smile: 

Penso che per tenere una box aggiornata la connession sia fondamentale, ma in effetti anche con Mandrake che non hai internet mandrake update serve a poco   :Very Happy: 

Con il nuovo sistema di numerazioni delle distro si avrenno a disposizione 3 aggiornamenti annuali su iso quindi anche "I più sfortunati" potranno aggiornarsi a propria box 3 volte l'anno che peno siano mooooolte di più rispetto alla release biannuale che slackware propone. La usavo anche io e l'ho abbandonata proprio perchè c'era uno scarso supporto per gli aggiornamenti. Mandrake poi non ti diceva quali erano gli aggiornamenti   :Very Happy:  finestre su finestre su finestre, aprivi una console e mancava poco di usciva l'ennesima finestra che ti diceva di stare attento a non fare danni.

Gentoo credo sia un compromesso perfetto

----------

## _jd

Le iso della slack 9.1 le ho trovate su linux pro e le conservo gelosamente per ogni evenienze e come testimonianza storica   :Very Happy:  (primo amore non si scorda MAI   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )... proverò stasera a ricompilare gcc che ho scaricato or ora

----------

## paolo

 *_jd wrote:*   

> Paolo, scusa, che chipset hai abilitato nel kernel per la motherboard del toshiba 2410?...mi posteresti il tuo config se non ti è di disturbo?
> 
> grazie
> 
> ciao

 

Config del 2.4.23 o del 2.6.0_test11?

Cmq è lunghetto... postarlo non conviene. EMail? Web?

Paolo

----------

## _jd

ti ho postato in pvt...magari anche il config del 2.6.0 test11...che tra un pò migro

----------

## paolo

Il 2.4 te l'ho mandato. Per il 2.6 ti conviene che te lo mando quando me lo chiederai perchè è ancora in evoluzione (sono alla settima ricompilazione)  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

